# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  Xin code lấy tin rss từ diễn đàn phpbb

## greenhome

mình muốn lấy tin rss từ forum này http://teenpro.hnsv.com/

bạn nào cho mình xin code php lấy tin rss từ trang này để làm 1 trang tin tức trên host khác.

code có thể cập nhật được cả phần hình ảnh thì càng tốt.

thank trước hen.

----------

